# Healthiest way to cook chicken ?



## crusader (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello! Is there a way to cook chicken and remove all the extra fat?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you already use boneless skinless pieces anyway.  You've done the best you can at removing the unwanted fat by buying them skinless.  If you cook them using a poaching method be sure and don't boil (I think you mentioned that).  You can always brown on both sides and then add a bit of water or chicken stock to your pan, deglaze it, and just put a lid on your pan.  

Then comes the seasonings.  Salt and pepper always works better than nothing.  Then there's fresh garlic, sauteed peppers, onions, and a drained can of tomatoes makes a tasty meal too, served over noodles.  Brown your chicken on all sides with some olive oil, salt, pepper.  Once browned add the sliced green peppers and onions.  Stirring occasionally to keep from sticking.  Cover with a lid and continue to cook over a medium heat until done (about 30 minutes or so).

It keeps going from there.  Do you have access to an oven?


----------



## crusader (Jan 25, 2007)

yes oven is accessible!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 25, 2007)

crusader said:
			
		

> Hello! Is there a way to cook chicken and remove all the extra fat?


 
Please define your intrepretation of "*extra*" fat. Removing the skin has already removed all the "extra" fat that I can think of. 

Like kitchenelf said - you've already posted this question (or ones similar) in two other threads.

Ironically - you are wanting to use "legs and thighs" (probably the most economical - especially if you get deals like I do at 19-39 cents per pound for a 10-lb bag) - and the fattiest pieces of the chicken.

You can cook the moisture out of a chicken so that it is so dry it's hard to chew or swallow ... but it's still going to contain some fat. About the only way I know to get totally fat free chicken is from _cremation_.


----------



## crusader (Jan 26, 2007)

i see, thanks.  well i did more reading about chicken, so i am ok in this dept, please disregard my question in this thread, thanks!!


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to DC.  If you buy boneless skinless chicken and cook it in the broiler in your oven the extra fat will fall through the holes on your oven broiler.

I like the fat and I know that it is not the healthiest way to cook chicken.


----------

